# Noisy M6



## n3tdud3 (Sep 11, 2004)

Does anyone out there have a "clattering" in the tranny when shifting from 1st to 2nd? It's bad when disengaging the clutch after whining high in any gear, but its worst from 1st to second. Sounds like the gears are bouncing around in there.

Otherwise, I have a Mustang every morning for breakfast :-/\


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Mine is loud when changing gears from 1st to 2nd or disengaging the clutch but I thought it was the linkage more than anything. Never had a car with a beefy engine or tranny and the 4cylinders have always made a little noise.


----------

